# Connecting TV to Klipsch ProMedia 2.1



## MoNsTeReNeRgY22

Hi guys,

I just bought a pair of the Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 and want to hook them up to my main TV in the living room. I am a little confused though on hooking them up to the TV. According to the specs, the speakers have MP3 two-channel soundcard miniplug for input. I'm not exactly sure what that is, but figured y'all could help me out. I have googled, and a few say this should work.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021815&p_id=5598&seq=1&format=2

But that is going to the headphone output on the speakers I'm assuming so I guess thats where Im getting confused.

Thanks for the help and let me know if you need any more information.

Note: The speakers haven't arrived yet and I just forgot to order a cable to hook them up.


----------



## Scharfschutzen

You need a Female 3.5 to Male RCAs and plug them directly into the source (cable box or TV output).

http://www.amazon.com/3-5mm-Stereo-Female-Y-Cable-6-Inch/dp/B000I23TTE


----------



## Bit_reaper

As the Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 is made for PC's it should come standard with a 3.5mm jack

one of thees -->


You can actually plug thees in to the head phone jack and use the TV's own volume to adjust well ... the volume.

IF you want to plug it in to an RCA source then you need one of thees.


----------



## Electrocutor

What TV do you have? Most TVs have RCA left/right out which is what the above posts suggest using (and the same as what you linked), but some newer TVs do not include RCA anymore and offer only optical out.


----------



## MoNsTeReNeRgY22

Hey guys,

Sorry for the late reply, never got an email for some reason that I had replies to my thread.

Ended up ordering this based off the Amazon recommendation.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021815&p_id=5612&seq=1&format=1#largeimage

Not sure the exact model of my TV because I am out of my apartment now, but I know it has RCA ports because I have an old N64 I hook up to it every once in a while. But Im assuming those would be input jacks since the signal is coming from the N64 to the TV?

We do have a cable box/DVR so I will have to look at the jacks on the back of it once I get back to my place later next week.

Thanks for the replies everyone and I will get back to you once I get back.


----------



## MoNsTeReNeRgY22

Was able to hook up the speakers to the DVR with the adaptor I bought from Monoprice. However, when I used my Chromecast to stream media I realized I lost audio. Ended up noticing my TV had a headphone port so I just plugged my speakers directly into that and now its working perfect.

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## Phibenet

Hi, how do you control the volume?


----------



## MoNsTeReNeRgY22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phibenet*
> 
> Hi, how do you control the volume?


I set a hard volume on the speakers themselves and adjust the volume on the TV remote.

Sent from my VZW LG G2


----------



## vwgti

I know you already solved this problem, but parts express has a reasonable price on a DAC. http://www.parts-express.com/fiio-d03k-coaxial-optical-dac-digital-analog-converter--230-120


----------

